# BMW superbowl commercials...



## drive by72 (Nov 9, 2010)

Didnt expect to see BMW advertise so strong in the SB. Just saw the X3 commercial and the diesel 3 series commercial... Il look for links. Thoughts?

X3:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BTuPxRjYssc&feature=player_embedded
http://www.hulu.com/watch/213403/adzone-bmw-x3

Hulu link to BMW Diesel commercial (cant embed, sorry)
http://www.hulu.com/edp/http://superbowl-ads.com/article_archive/xlv//embed/BRpogsHW9kP3Ymc1g9S6wQ

Got the "cram it in the boot" here (mini and BMW...like the same thing, right? )
http://www.hulu.com/edp/http://superbowl-ads.com/article_archive/xlv//embed/j5RRpFXk-_Z21Ac7mQMkbg

And because it was so awesome...
http://www.hulu.com/edp/http://www....pepsi-first-date/embed/IZXJgSRuBdUgQn6pq7xg3Q
Yeah, the pepsi commercial...:rofl:


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

The Diesel one was very nice, i dont know how i feel about BMW being made here. Doesnt feel the same as being made in Germany


----------



## MatWiz (Jul 14, 2004)

I didn't see it. 

mw


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

MatWiz said:


> I didn't see it.
> 
> mw


O How did you miss both of them


----------



## drive by72 (Nov 9, 2010)

Im a split BMW/Chevy guy, so I kinda like the idea of BMW assembling cars in America, be it the parts are from Germany. I thought they made a good point with the diesel commercial too, potrayed the car very sporty despite diesel. (Never driven a D-beamer, so I have no clue on the sportyness)


----------



## drive by72 (Nov 9, 2010)

MatWiz said:


> I didn't see it.
> 
> mw


It was in the same commercial break...


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

drive by72 said:


> Im a split BMW/Chevy guy, so I kinda like the idea of BMW assembling cars in America, be it the parts are from Germany. I thought they made a good point with the diesel commercial too, potrayed the car very sporty despite diesel. (Never driven a D-beamer, so I have no clue on the sportyness)


The D- Bimmer is amazing! my friends ex has one and its a beast! :thumbup:


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

drive by72 said:


> Just saw the X3 commercial and the diesel 3 series commercial... Il look for links. Thoughts?


I drove a new X3. It was buzzy, had less shoulder room and had more road noise than my 7 year old X5 with 98K miles. The best part about it was that it was quick. It was not as nicely trimmed or quiet as my friend's '06 330. For 55K, I'd rather drive and repair my car for the next 11 years.


----------



## drive by72 (Nov 9, 2010)

Missmodena310 said:


> The D- Bimmer is amazing! my friends ex has one and its a beast! :thumbup:


Nice! From what I've heard/read, the torque curve is pretty flat, so theres no waiting until 4500 to get your oomph. Id go for a test ride, but I dont think the salesperson will believe that a 16 year old can afford a new 3 series haha

On a side note,* PACKERS 21 STEELERS 3* WAZAM!


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

drive by72 said:


> Nice! From what I've heard/read, the torque curve is pretty flat, so theres no waiting until 4500 to get your oomph. Id go for a test ride, but I dont think the salesperson will believe that a 16 year old can afford a new 3 series haha
> 
> On a side note,* PACKERS 21 STEELERS 3* WAZAM!


YEAH PACKERS!!!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## drive by72 (Nov 9, 2010)

Missmodena310 said:


> YEAH PACKERS!!!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


I dont know you at all, but I already like you (NO CREEPER, I promise...)


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

drive by72 said:


> I dont know you at all, but I already like you (NO CREEPER, I promise...)


:thumbup: Any packers Fan is a friend of mine! :thumbup:


----------



## drive by72 (Nov 9, 2010)

Missmodena310 said:


> :thumbup: Any packers Fan is a friend of mine! :thumbup:


Your talkin to someone whos born n raised in Wisconsin... :thumbup:

Back to the topic, I found one of the X3 commercials (not the one I saw though). Edited in the OP


----------



## jonathan2263 (Dec 26, 2008)

I think in the NYC area, we're getting ford dealer commercials instead. I haven't seen any BMW ads either. 

But for a good laugh, Christine aguilerra's total flubbing of the national anthem is already on YouTube.


----------



## MatWiz (Jul 14, 2004)

jonathan2263 said:


> *I think in the NYC area, we're getting ford dealer commercials instead. I haven't seen any BMW ads either. *
> 
> But for a good laugh, Christine aguilerra's total flubbing of the national anthem is already on YouTube.


Oh good. I was wondering how I could have missed it. 

mw


----------



## MatWiz (Jul 14, 2004)

Missmodena310 said:


> :thumbup: Any packers Fan is a friend of mine! :thumbup:





drive by72 said:


> Your talkin to someone whos born n raised in Wisconsin... :thumbup:


Excuse my lack of any knowledge because really I couldn't care less about the Superbowl or football for that matter. But... what state and city are the Packers from??? :eeps:

Honestly, I am just doing psychic reading on the teams to see who is going to score... 

mw


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Dec 4, 2002)

Loved the 335d commercial.


----------



## MatWiz (Jul 14, 2004)

All the commercials so far are dumb. All except that Volkswagen (?) commercial with the little boy dressed like Dark Vader.

mw


----------



## drive by72 (Nov 9, 2010)

MatWiz said:


> Excuse my lack of any knowledge because really I couldn't care less about the Superbowl or football for that matter. But... what state and city are the Packers from??? :eeps:
> 
> Honestly, I am just doing psychic reading on the teams to see who is going to score...
> 
> mw


:lmao:

Packers are from Green Bay, WI. About an hour n a half north of Milwaukee. While I'm at it, Brett Favre got his start on the packers before he retired 3 times.


----------



## drive by72 (Nov 9, 2010)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> Loved the 335d commercial.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: I almost had a man-moment during that one 



MatWiz said:


> All the commercials so far are dumb. All except that Volkswagen (?) commercial with the little boy dressed like Dark Vader.


That gave me a chuckle, haha. I cant believe they didnt show the BMW commercials around the country.


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

HAHAHHAh omg the Mini Cooper Country man " Cram it in the Boot" best ever!


----------



## drive by72 (Nov 9, 2010)

Missmodena310 said:


> HAHAHHAh omg the Mini Cooper Country man " Cram it in the Boot" best ever!


Lmfao yes :lmao::lmao::rofl::rofl:

I usually dont post THIS much, but I'm in an especially trolling mood tonight 

Another note, diggin the Hyundia commercial that was just on, that tried going all woodstock and such


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

drive by72 said:


> Lmfao yes :lmao::lmao::rofl::rofl:
> 
> I usually dont post THIS much, but I'm in an especially trolling mood tonight
> 
> Another note, diggin the Hyundia commercial that was just on, that tried going all woodstock and such


that Hyundai commercial made me dizzy, but i dont think the beer is helping that hahahaahah


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Dec 4, 2002)

Missmodena310 said:


> HAHAHHAh omg the Mini Cooper Country man " Cram it in the Boot" best ever!


Funniest one of the night. By far!
:rofl:


----------



## MatWiz (Jul 14, 2004)

Missmodena310 said:


> HAHAHHAh omg the Mini Cooper Country man " Cram it in the Boot" best ever!


I didn't see that one either!!!!!!!  WTH???

Did you see the Coca Cola one? The two guards at the border crossing??? That was funny. :rofl:

I think they figured that they (BMW) figured that they don't need to advertise here. BMWs are all over the place in here.

mw


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> Funniest one of the night. By far!
> :rofl:


omg i love that one! it was def the best one of the night!!!



MatWiz said:


> I didn't see that one either!!!!!!!  WTH???
> 
> Did you see the Coca Cola one? The two guards at the border crossing??? That was funny. :rofl:
> 
> ...


Lol southern cali is over run by bmw and we still saw it


----------



## MatWiz (Jul 14, 2004)

Missmodena310 said:


> omg i love that one! it was def the best one of the night!!!
> 
> Lol southern cali is over run by bmw and we still saw it


What about the coca cola and the two guards? Did you see?


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

MatWiz said:


> What about the coca cola and the two guards? Did you see?


Both my mom and i both were like that is such a cute commercial!! :thumbup:


----------



## drive by72 (Nov 9, 2010)

MatWiz said:


> What about the coca cola and the two guards? Did you see?


Sure did :thumbup: was pretty sweet. I think I got the BMW D commercial too 
http://superbowl-ads.com/article_archive/xlv/

http://www.hulu.com/edp/http://superbowl-ads.com/article_archive/xlv//embed/BRpogsHW9kP3Ymc1g9S6wQ


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

OMG the pepsi commercial with the guy and his gf at dinner, " i wanna sleep with her i wanna sleep with her i wanna sleep with her" hahahhahaha


----------



## drive by72 (Nov 9, 2010)

Missmodena310 said:


> OMG the pepsi commercial with the guy and his gf at dinner, " i wanna sleep with her i wanna sleep with her i wanna sleep with her" hahahhahaha


:rofl::rofl::rofl:
I loved the end when she was like "no way" and he was like "damn, wait, which one?!" :lmao::lmao:


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

drive by72 said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> I loved the end when she was like "no way" and he was like "damn, wait, which one?!" :lmao::lmao:


The guy im seeing and i just about died watching that one :rofl:


----------



## drive by72 (Nov 9, 2010)

Missmodena310 said:


> The guy im seeing and i just about died watching that one :rofl:


So, the question remains Missmodena: Which one?   :rofl:


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

drive by72 said:


> So, the question remains Missmodena: Which one?   :rofl:


hahahah he gets both :rofl: i think the only No he has heard from me was NO to driving anything but a BMW hahah


----------



## drive by72 (Nov 9, 2010)

Missmodena310 said:


> hahahah he gets both :rofl:


Whadda lucky man 
By the way I found a link and have it posted in the OP for that commercial along with the MINI countryman one...:thumbup:


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

drive by72 said:


> Whadda lucky man
> By the way I found a link and have it posted in the OP for that commercial along with the MINI countryman one...:thumbup:


HAhAH omg i love the MINI commercial that was the best so far!


----------



## drive by72 (Nov 9, 2010)

Then, youre welcome  damn this game is gettin close


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

We won we won yeah baby go pack you did it!!!!!!


----------



## drive by72 (Nov 9, 2010)

*PACKERS WIN MOFOS!!!!!* BAM facebooks gonna blow up like crazy ahaha


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

drive by72 said:


> *PACKERS WIN MOFOS!!!!!* BAM facebooks gonna blow up like crazy ahaha


HAhah all my packer friends are all over my fb with packer love! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------

